# (help) Roland CM-300 CAMM-1 Pro



## humidade (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi there mates..
I need some help..
I am using a Windows 7 32Bit (i guess), and i have a plotter Roland CAMM-1 Pro CM-300.
Can anyone help with the drivers?
Not using a USB port but on that's look like a VGA port.

any help will be great thanks..


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

You might want to check out the post I made a while ago on just this topic. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t163465.html 

You will need to run it USB to Parallel, it will not run out of a VGA port, that is just for a monitor.


----------



## humidade (Sep 13, 2013)

Corel Whisperer said:


> You might want to check out the post I made a while ago on just this topic. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t163465.html
> 
> You will need to run it USB to Parallel, it will not run out of a VGA port, that is just for a monitor.


Ty mate..

If you read right i was telling that its LIKE A VGA Port


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Sorry, that will be a serial port, most likely COM 1


----------



## humidade (Sep 13, 2013)

yes mate.. that's right.. ty a lot


----------

